# Chiltern Queens Bus Depot Woodcote



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 7, 2010)

Not so far from me is an old bus depot which closed down a few years ago, around 2006 I believe.

Not a huge amount of info on this place, just lots of pictures of Buses from people who like buses...

However here are some pics of buses at the depot from back in the day!







a Derelict bus






























And the buses I always used to remember seeing there as a young'n






Anyway... How it looks now:












































































Coffee mug in cement





Into the workshop





Pit











Won't you step into my office?




















Air line





Yaayy polystyrene sticks!!






Hope you like!


----------



## KooK. (Nov 7, 2010)

Hehe, nice site, looks a bit trashed, but like those pumps.


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice place  Shame there isnt a old bus just lying about lol

I am shocked to see a almost 'public' diesel pump, usually haulage & passenger transport use combi/key pumps.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 7, 2010)

Ahhh !! Good ol' Chiltern Queen buses !! Remember seeing these outside Didcot stn when i first moved down here in the early 90's--they were by far the smartest looking buses/coaches to be seen. !! Shame that they've gone they obviously had quite a history !!


----------



## night crawler (Nov 7, 2010)

I remember them and Wondered what happened to them I thought they had been taken over.


----------



## muppet (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks for sharing nice pics . my friend is restoring a AEC Burlington seagull coach that was run by chitern queens nice to see where it came from


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 25, 2010)

Cheers for the kind words guys. 

Muppet, would love to see your mates old bus, any pics?


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 25, 2010)

night crawler said:


> I remember them and Wondered what happened to them I thought they had been taken over.


I missed this post first time round, love old buses........

The company seem to be still be going

http://www.buyyourcar.co.uk/directory/coach-and-mini-bus---hire-and-leasing/region/south-east/berkshire/reading/contact/chiltern-queens-ltd_31058


----------



## mookster (Dec 26, 2010)

not too far from me shame it's a wreck


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahh, that's what this was/is. I took a wander round a couple of months ago but didn't bother with any shots. 
What originally interested me was that it could be an original building from RAF Woodcote, but I wasn't too sure by the time I left.


----------



## Potter (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice bit of history there.


----------



## El Supremo (Jan 19, 2011)

Missed this first time round, love the old bus pics, particulary the first one which looks like a big brother of the old Fiat Multipla 600


----------



## tonypony (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like those fuel pumps still have power, the dislpays are still lite up?


----------

